# UKC Obed Invitational for "Soleil"



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

My little rescue girl, Merry Meet Walkin' On Sunshine" earned an invitation to the UKC Obedience Invitational. We had a fortunate run when we competed at a trial for her U-CD. Managed to get enough points to qualify. 

Now, please, someone do something about the price of gas!! Michigan is a long way away!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and Soleil! Gas prices are a huge detriment. The event is in Garden City?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congratulations. That is no small feat!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Congrats! You must be so proud.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wtg!!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The information says it is at the Kalamazoo County Expo Center and Fairground.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

oh! What is the date? I would love to cheer you on!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

It is June 16th. The Premier is the 16 th through 19th. Lots of stuff going on!

United Kennel Club: Important Announcement! PREMIER is returning to Kalamazoo, Michigan!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Oh, the Premier
I was looking at the site for an obedience invitational. 
I've gone every year(in Kzoo) to observe...it is a really nicely put on event. Last year they held it elsewhere, bummer! I'll look for you and Soleil!
Too bad SDA cut ties with UKC, the back fields were most interesting, hope the lure course is still up and running!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Yes, the All-Star Obed Invitational is held at The Premier.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Do they send out invites? Or how do you know if you'll be invited? How many get invites? 

In any case, CONGRATS!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

They send out invites by mail. The point system is outlined in the rulebook on page 88.

http://www.ukcdogs.com/res/pdf/2011ObedienceRulebook.pdf


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats Samba and Soleil!!!! What an accomplishment!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Roadtrip for you, too Jason!! You could all have a MI meetup in June!!!


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Hummmm I think we might be getting an invite too...It's a bit of a road trip but could be fun!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

If you have done pretty well on scores, which I imagine you have, I would think you might get one.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a huge congrats to both of you!! Sooooo exciting! Go for it and good luck!


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, congrats to you!! How impressive!! And with a rescue dog, this is a great testament to the power of responsible, loving dog ownership! I live in MI -- will be trying to get across the state to see the invitational. Best of luck!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

United Kennel Club: Dog Events Standings


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Our invite came in today's mail! Don't know if we'll get out there, but it's sure nice to get an invite.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Thst is a long trip! I hope I can get there. I have a Futurity for Filly in Mnn/St Paul at the end of June. So much driving and not sure it all can happen.


----------

